

Analysing Colours in an Image - thefreshteapot
http://derickrethans.nl/finding-out-colours.html

======
thefreshteapot
If that whet your appetite.

Here are two more resources:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1527404> ( ruby focused )

[http://particletree.com/notebook/calculating-color-
contrast-...](http://particletree.com/notebook/calculating-color-contrast-for-
legible-text/) ( The above makes reference to it )

